
Hacker News – Terms of Use (2014) - ffpip
https://web.archive.org/web/20140715041043/http://www.ycombinator.com/legal/
======
fireattack
Shouldn't it be the Terms of Use of ycombinator.com instead of Hacker News? I
mean, the content of that ToU does sound like describing Hacker News, but it's
under [https://www.ycombinator.com](https://www.ycombinator.com) not
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com) (just like
today's
[https://www.ycombinator.com/legal#tou](https://www.ycombinator.com/legal#tou)
).

~~~
ffpip
I mean, I haven't see any ToU for HN. The Legal section always linked to
ycombinator.com pages.

------
scandox
It's a tad more complex now for sure:

[https://www.ycombinator.com/legal/#tou](https://www.ycombinator.com/legal/#tou)

~~~
bosswipe
What?! By using this site I've agreed to be bound by an arbitration agreement,
is that right? There's no way that should hold up legally. Clicking around the
web shouldn't be equivalent to signing a bunch of legal contracts.

~~~
codesections
> By using the site I've agreed to be bound by arbitration agreement, is that
> right? There's no way that should hold up legally.

You're right, it wouldn't. (In general, under US law. I am a lawyer but this
post isn't legal advice).

The term for that sort contract is "browsewrap" and US courts have
consistently declined to enforce them.

~~~
rbecker
Lawyers that knowingly write such unenforceable legal intimidation should face
some consequences.

------
teekert
Technically, does a server do that? I guess my browser does, right?

------
stanislavb
They have trademarked "Startup" and "Work at a startup"?

~~~
iso1210
Unlike "Start Me Up", which was the Windows 95 advertising blitz (and of
course they licenced the Stones)

~~~
CaptainZapp
Even more interesting is that the Windows 95 startup sound was composed by
Brian Eno.

[https://theindustryobserver.thebrag.com/the-odd-story-of-
how...](https://theindustryobserver.thebrag.com/the-odd-story-of-how-brian-
eno-composed-the-windows-95-startup-sound/)

